# Rick Beato YouTube interview with Thomas Newman



## Simon Lee (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## ka00 (Oct 13, 2022)

This interview made my year. I love hearing him TN talk about his music and his process, and Rick did an incredible job highlighting so many great moments in Thomas Newman's music.

Not only that, but Rick even got Thomas to reveal (for maybe the first time ever) what his forehead looks like!






What a hairline.


----------



## Oakran (Oct 14, 2022)

Thanks for sharing, it was a beautiful interview and Thomas Newman is such an interesting character ! 
When you hear him talk about is life achievements it's like "yeah no big deal" ahah
Oh and I didn't know he orchestrated a cue for John Williams on Return of the Jedi. That's so badass..
Definitely a huge inspiration in terms of work ethics and creativity !


----------



## Studio E (Oct 14, 2022)

This is my favorite interview, perhaps ever.


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 14, 2022)

cool. thanks for sharing.


----------



## handz (Oct 14, 2022)

Wanted to post it here now. I hope Rick will interview more composers like this in the future. So good.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Oct 14, 2022)

I love the fact that Rick played music so that Thomas could talk through the track in real time. You don't really see that happen in these kinds of interviews. Fantastic!


----------



## Oakran (Oct 14, 2022)

handz said:


> Wanted to post it here now. I hope Rick will interview more composers like this in the future. So good.


Imagine a 2 hours John Williams interview with Rick  I rarely see Williams talk about his craft in technical terms, that'd be amazing !


----------



## handz (Oct 15, 2022)

Oakran said:


> Imagine a 2 hours John Williams interview with Rick  I rarely see Williams talk about his craft in technical terms, that'd be amazing !


This is what I thought right away, we need this to happen, he is 90 and we really never got any interview made for musicians, where he would talk more about his technique. I think it is possible to be done, he is still quite active and making public appearances, but sadly, this can change soon :(


----------

